# HELP! babies hatched



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i've had my rbps for about 2 years and the same 4 have been shoaling for quite a time. i stop noticing them a while ago since i've been busy and havent been to this board in many months. well my piranhas had babies and 1 of my 4 piranhas is dead. they all hatched and there are over 100 babies swimming around with 3 piranhas. i'm guessing territorial issues because when they are pregnant they protect their eggs or the mother has died since after laying eggs i believe she becomes vulnerable?

well my situation is pet stores are closed atm and i couldn't syphon the babies into the spare 10g tank. i won't be able to net them because i'm afraid that the net is too big or will kill the babies. i can't move 3 fully grown piranhas into a 10g, what should i do?

also:
i took the dead piranha out and it was the biggest piranha







. it was half eaten and i looked inside the body and i see orange bubble inside so i assume it was the mother with some of her eggs still inside. piranhas lay their eggs but do they lay all of em at once? i'm not sure what has happened. tommorow morning i'm gonna get brine shrimp for the babies and hope the 3 others are full from eating half of the other piranha.. oh lordy


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

boxer said:


> i've had my rbps for about 2 years and the same 4 have been shoaling for quite a time. i stop noticing them a while ago since i've been busy and havent been to this board in many months. well my piranhas had babies and 1 of my 4 piranhas is dead. they all hatched and there are over 100 babies swimming around with 3 piranhas. i'm guessing territorial issues because when they are pregnant they protect their eggs or the mother has died since after laying eggs i believe she becomes vulnerable?
> 
> well my situation is pet stores are closed atm and i couldn't syphon the babies into the spare 10g tank. i won't be able to net them because i'm afraid that the net is too big or will kill the babies. i can't move 3 fully grown piranhas into a 10g, what should i do?
> 
> ...


No problem, the little fry will be fine untill tommorrow. I estimate your little fry to 7 days old or so if you are seeing them free swimming out of your substrate.

If you have a gravel vacume, and a spare 10 gallon, you are fine. You need a sponge filter, air pump and heater for your 10 gallon. I suggest immediately putting a second sponge in one of your filters on your parent tank( for your next batch of babies). If you have a sponge filter on any other tank, or a friends tank, try and get it for your fry tank.

If you go and watch your fish from a distance, see if you see one fish spinning and fanning one area of your substrate, chances are thats your nesting site,( and your male fish) and if you stick your gravel vacume in that spot, you will see 100's of babies coming out, then you will know if they are dead or if some are still alive down there. You could also look over your substrate for dead white baby fry, if alot are in one area, that the nest site.

You maybe be able to save a few, but if not the fish will probually breed again, unless the killed one was the only breeding female or male.

I would vacume all the gravel thooughroughly, do a water change, and keep a close eye on your fish for the next few weeks, look for darkeining and breeding behaviour, you may still have a pair in there to breed again..


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Did they do this in the 55gal?
If so, i thought that was too small of a tank?

Good luck, hopefully the dead one wasn't the female


----------



## bisk25 (Feb 25, 2006)

good luck and congrads


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Some pics of the fry would be cool. I have never seen any before.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Rick james said:


> Some pics of the fry would be cool. I have never seen any before.


Pygocentrus nattereri from egg to adult


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

boxer said:


> i've had my rbps for about 2 years and the same 4 have been shoaling for quite a time. i stop noticing them a while ago since i've been busy and havent been to this board in many months. well my piranhas had babies and 1 of my 4 piranhas is dead. they all hatched and there are over 100 babies swimming around with 3 piranhas. i'm guessing territorial issues because when they are pregnant they protect their eggs or the mother has died since after laying eggs i believe she becomes vulnerable?
> 
> well my situation is pet stores are closed atm and i couldn't syphon the babies into the spare 10g tank. i won't be able to net them because i'm afraid that the net is too big or will kill the babies. i can't move 3 fully grown piranhas into a 10g, what should i do?
> 
> ...


SELL SELL SELL!!
let me know when or if you are going to sell some, I'd be in for a dozen, dozen and a half!


----------



## ukbice (Jul 5, 2006)

quickdeath said:


> i've had my rbps for about 2 years and the same 4 have been shoaling for quite a time. i stop noticing them a while ago since i've been busy and havent been to this board in many months. well my piranhas had babies and 1 of my 4 piranhas is dead. they all hatched and there are over 100 babies swimming around with 3 piranhas. i'm guessing territorial issues because when they are pregnant they protect their eggs or the mother has died since after laying eggs i believe she becomes vulnerable?
> 
> well my situation is pet stores are closed atm and i couldn't syphon the babies into the spare 10g tank. i won't be able to net them because i'm afraid that the net is too big or will kill the babies. i can't move 3 fully grown piranhas into a 10g, what should i do?
> 
> ...


SELL SELL SELL!!
let me know when or if you are going to sell some, I'd be in for a dozen, dozen and a half!
[/quote]
I know its been awhile.. But I would be interested in a few myself.. If, of course there are any left.. PM me if you want... Thanks


----------

